# Sandy's effect on fishing



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

With barometric pressure at an all time low and mega cold fronts/rain/snow, do you guys think the fishing will be on fire, or turn off? I can't make it out tonight but my mind is still on the river.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

its definately going to be a funk i think... but if you can get the bait where it needs to be, and have paitence i think youll be fine....just gotta play the game like any other day, find where they are happy... depth speed and color...


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

yep fish near gas or oil pipes, building structures anything to hold heat to start.. outputs from factories on river and down river


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Now that the storm has mostly passed, you cold basically consider it the most extreme post cold front conditions you could ever face. The Ohio river is completely blown out with mud, way high and absolutely ripping! The water temps will probably fall into the 40's if they're not already there. The pike island pool has probably already made a complete exchange of water judging by how much it has come up and the rate of flow. All that new water was rain that was probably only in the mid 40 degree range at best. I'd say fishing could be pretty tough right now....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh well, I'm sure there will be some sauger around somewhere who will bite.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Planning on hitting the waters today after work. Wife will be gone for a few hours so got to get it in when I can ! Already packed up the waders and equipment in preparation for closing time.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Bad Bub said:


> Now that the storm has mostly passed, you cold basically consider it the most extreme post cold front conditions you could ever face. The Ohio river is completely blown out with mud, way high and absolutely ripping! The water temps will probably fall into the 40's if they're not already there. The pike island pool has probably already made a complete exchange of water judging by how much it has come up and the rate of flow. All that new water was rain that was probably only in the mid 40 degree range at best. I'd say fishing could be pretty tough right now....
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


A river or lake cannot lower over 10 degrees overnight.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

ARReflections said:


> Planning on hitting the waters today after work. Wife will be gone for a few hours so got to get it in when I can ! Already packed up the waders and equipment in preparation for closing time.


Awesome man, let us know how it goes!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I don't have any data to say one way or another, but I'd guess that a river could very well lower more than 10 degrees overnight. If the flow is low and a cold rain comes in, the flow rate can increase dramatically (like by a factor of 10) and the temperature can drop dramatically as well, particularly in smaller rivers. Lakes are different for two reasons. The first is that they have a huge heat reserve just by the sheer mass of water. The second is that most of that mass is far from the colder air/rainwater. Rivers are smaller and don't have that huge heat reserve, and the water in a river is much closer to the air, so it transfers heat much more easily.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

West branch dropped 3 degrees in one day. So if Nitsud theory is correct than I would say a river could of easily dropped 10 degrees.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

The poster talking about it dropping 10 degrees was referring to the OH river. A stream or smaller river yeah, but not a huge river.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Legend killer said:


> The poster talking about it dropping 10 degrees was referring to the OH river. A stream or smaller river yeah, but not a huge river.


Your right. It was only a 9 degree drop. The pike island pool was holding steady at 58 degrees before the storm. Currently at 49 degrees. If you could see the river right now compared to what it was on Monday/Tuesday morning, you wouldn't think it was crazy at all. It has nothing to do with depth or heat retention. There was basically zero current before the storm with water levels held steady at around 13 1/2 feet at the new Cumberland dam for most of the year. Right now it is at 27 feet and starting to fall. All of that water is from that storm alone, and during the rains the air temp. Was never higher than 51 degrees. It's impossible for rain water to be of a higher temp. Than the air it is falling through when air temps. Remain consistent for several days before and during the rain. That rise and increased flow has moved a tremendous amount of water downstream, replacing it with the new, much colder water..... twice over.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

We see 10 degree fluctuations in some of the really shallow lakes like St Marys, Loramie, Indian and Buckeye when extreme weather or really cold rains hit but you are right the larger bodies of water take longer to change since so much more volume needs to be exposed to surface temps. 

Salmonid


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

The lmr certainly felt colder while I waded this evening. Reminded me that I need to look into getting some wool gloves for winter time. Needless to say, I didn't get anything but still a good experience. Good being I need to study more about fish habits during conditions such as these. I assume fish go to deeper pools. Do white bass favor warmer temps? For some reason I would guess they like colder waters. I was hoping to at least get into some sauger since I know they like colder water.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

ARReflections said:


> The lmr certainly felt colder while I waded this evening. Reminded me that I need to look into getting some wool gloves for winter time. Needless to say, I didn't get anything but still a good experience. Good being I need to study more about fish habits during conditions such as these. I assume fish go to deeper pools. Do white bass favor warmer temps? For some reason I would guess they like colder waters. I was hoping to at least get into some sauger since I know they like colder water.


Right on man, were you fly fishing?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

montagc said:


> It could also be that surface temps are lower, as the deeper water has not yet cooled. It takes time for the rainwater to mix with the standing river water, and rain does lower the surface temp usually.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


It's definitely mixed up pretty good.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

kingofamberley said:


> Right on man, were you fly fishing?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yeah, I was. That method in itself could also pose a limitation due to the fly not getting far enough down into the water column. Really need to look into getting a sinking line since the water current limits the ability to wait for a floating line to sink, even with a heavier fly. Doesn't stop me from still getting out though 

Interesting to see I wasn't the only nut to wade yesterday. Saw a guy with his two dogs and the dogs were having a blast jumping into the water and playing around.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

ARReflections said:


> the dogs were having a blast jumping into the water and playing around.


maybe thats why you didn't catch anything


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> A river or lake cannot lower over 10 degrees overnight.


Wow, that's news to me. Sounds pretty scientific!


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

kingofamberley said:


> maybe thats why you didn't catch anything


Yeah, I have heard about fly fisherman going after bonefish. Is that what they use to catch dog fish?


----------

